# Camera On Blur Based Roms --Apex, Liberty, Stock, Etc.



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get the camera working correctly for Google Talk on blur-based Roms? Talk.apk works perfectly on CM7 but the image is flipped on Blur Roms. The regular camera and Camcorder apps work correctly on Blur Roms but google talk does not. This is kinda important to me as this is my primary means of talking to my son and girlfriend that live in Canada.

I think it has to do with the Video libs which the camera and camcorder apps flip the image accordingly but AOSP video apps display the video the way AOSP expects the image to be. I was wondering if maybe the video libs from the Milestone 2 based ROM that Ace is working on might work to get the video displaying correctly within google talk. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------

